# Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

nachdem ich beim pro tack cup am wochenende war habe ich mir mal deren internet seite angesehen. denn auch ein dreibein wurde dort als gewinn verteilt. dieses dreibein ist wirklich super genial verarbeitet und hat tolle funktionen.

aber mal ganz im ernst- wäre euch das ganze 600 euro wert ?
ich finde das ziemlich krass !!!!!!!!!!!
hier könnt ihr euch das mal ansehen

http://www.pro-tack.de/

bin auf eure meinungen gespannt


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Niiiiiiiiiieeeeeeemals das!!!! Meins für 50€ bringt es genauso. Ich glaube nicht, dass es die Fische interessiert, welches Gerät am Strand steht. ECHT HAMMER SOWAS!


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

da hast du wohl recht !!!
obwohl ein paar funktionen schon ganz klasse sind bei dem ding. und größer ist es auch. das rechtfertigt allerdings nicht diesen preis. 100 euro wäre mir das teil ja max. überhaupt noch wert, aber 200 euro kostet alleine nur die untere rutenablage. die ist nämlich nicht im grundpreis von 450 euro drinnen. dann kommt noch der lack dazu usw...


----------



## Hendrik (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

... purer Luxus  :v  wers brauch  :q


----------



## Palerado (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Also ne.
600€ müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. So toll es auch sein mag.


----------



## Brandiangli (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

:g :g Man kanns ja mal probieren mit diesem SUPERPREIS , aber ich denke das hier die relation zwichen PREIS UND NUTZEN ( jedenfals für mich ) nicht mehr vorhanden ist !!!#c #c #c 

Ich habe auch nur ein UNTER 100 EURO Dreibein und es hat schon eine MENGE
aushalten müssen . |rolleyes 
Ach ja - und die FARBE ist den FISCHEN GLAUB ICH EGAL !!!
Ansonsten finde die FIRMA nicht schlecht , habe durch zufall mal ARTIKEL bei
E BAY ersteigert , die Qulität ist richtig gut !!


----------



## RoterAdler (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Sehr Exklusiv das Teil wer die Kohle dafür hat bitte schön nur irgendwo fängt auch der Wahnsinn an.

Wie ich es gesehen habe sind aber noch nicht mal die einzelnen Füße teleskopierbar.Dann kann man das Teil an einem Deich vergessen? Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Ich habe ein Dreibein für 25 ? denke das reicht auch und steht auch Bombenfest ( für 1 bis zweimal im Jahr und gerade erst infiziert worden vom Brandungsangeln). 

Grüße

RoterAdler


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

also die sachen die sie haben und deren qualität ist wirklich mal spitze !!!
das muss ich auch sagen. ich finde das dreibein ja ehrlich gesagt auch hammer geil, aber der preis ist zu heftig !!! und das ärgert mich ein wenig...


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Bei dem Preis muß ja wohl schon eine autom. Anschlag - und Drillvorrichtuing eingebaut sein :q


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

um himmels willen, nie und nimmer !!!! wer das kauft gehört für mich weggesperrt oder er soll lebenslang nen steuersatz von 70% zahlen!!!

stellt euch mal folgendes vor:


penn formula s2 10 kg
shimano exage boat 30 - 50 lbs
penn rainer korn stand up
penn super mariner 49l

so pi mal daumen bekommt man all diese schönen geräte für diesen preis:q  :l   

ja, ihr habe ja recht wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dad hilf mir an der brandung trotzdem wenig weiter! aber allein die vorstellung son haufen kohle fürn dreibein auszugeben #d  #d  #d


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin,

na ist ja ein schickes Designer 3-Bein - aber hallo, wer gibt denn bitte über tausend Mark für ein 3-Bein aus?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich habe da noch ein absolut exclusives Einzelstück für nur 2komma7 Mi´john zu verkaufen´


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

@Michael:
Sind wir nicht alle "Dreibeiner"??


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin Brandies,

also,absoluter Wahnsinn sich sowas anzuschaffen.Ich hab mir vor 10 Jahren n Teil für 112 Mark angeschafft und bin damit bestens bedient.Dreibeine sind für mich eh nur bis Wind 4 interessant,darüber nur diese anderen Rutenhalter wo nur eine Rute rein passt(Ihr wißt schon welche ich meine.Wie heissen die Dinger eigentlich?).Was ich damit sagen will,sind Dreibeine für mich eh keine erste Wahl.Wird der Wind stärker oder kommt in Böen von der Seite und dann vielleicht noch Krautgang dabei oder starke Dorsche unter Land sind,dann kippt der ganze Mist trotz Sandsackverstärkung um.Das sind so meine Erfahrungen und frage mich,ob  das ein Teil für 600 ändert#c .Ich glaube nicht!



#h Karsten!


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin,





			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael:
> Sind wir nicht alle "Dreibeiner"??


 Fürwahr - aber mir hat noch niemand 600 Pi€pen geboten, daß ich ihm ein Ständer sei  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.bu (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Na ja , man kann es ja mal versuchen , mit ner geschickten Werbung wird es sicherlich den einen oder anderen gut betuchten Angler geben der das Teil kauft . Noch mehr gelacht habe ich allerdings über den 1,50 m langen High-Teck Plümper für 150 Euro , der auf der letzten Qualli angeboten wurde . Ich bin immer mit nem Kloplümper für 2.50 ausgekommen aber mal sehen was da sonst noch so an günstigen Angeboten auf uns zu kommt .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael:
> Sind wir nicht alle "Dreibeiner"??




*TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAATAAAAAA*
Da haben wir ja den nächsten Kandidaten für diesen Monat, DU Ferkel. #6


----------



## Palerado (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

@Karsten01: Ich weiss nicht welche Du meinst.
Etwa die ganz normalen Erdspeere für den Strand??


----------



## Karsten01 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

@ Palerado ,

ja,so heissen die wohl,sind für mich immer noch die besten Halter seit über 30zig.Jahren Brandung .Und damit meine ich wirklich Brandung !!!!!!!


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

@ karsten
also mein dreibein hält sogar bei wind um 8-9. und das ohne probleme.
finde das auch besser als die erdspeere, da das dreibein wesentlich fester steht 
und somit auch die ruten nicht hin und her wackeln.

@ a.bu
da hast du wohl recht mit dem plümper. das ding kostet mittlerweile schon 199 euro. bin da durch zufall mal auf deren internetseite drüber gestolpert. das ist völliger wahnsinn....


----------



## Karsten01 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Halo Aga übern Tip von Dir,wär ich Dir dankbar,sind meine bevorzugten  Windstärken für Dorsch.

Ist natürlich praktischer mit nem Dreib.Aber wie gesag,ich hab meine Erfahrungen.
#h Marzikarsten!


----------



## Karsten01 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

UUUUps,

meine natürlich 6-7, also 8-9 sind sind für mich Außnahmen,aber wenns beißt bleib ich drann!

#h Marzikarsten!


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

ich mag die brandung gerne. trotze gerne dem wind und wetter. wenigstens weiss man danach dass man was getan hat um die fische zu fangen. und oft hat man bei extrem bedingungen auch sternstunden.
@ karsten 
ich glaube das kommt alles auf das jeweilige dreibein drauf an, wie gut oder schlecht es seinen zweck erfüllt.


----------



## MichaelB (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin,

irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Trend, den das Motorradfahren einst erfuhr: auf einmal setzte sich jeder Zahn-Walt, oder wer immer genug Kohle verdiente, auf eine Harlie Doof - gekleidet in die Hein Gericke Rocker-Kollektion der Saison, und meinte jetzt den Harten mimen zu dürfen |rolleyes :q |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Plümper für 200€ ist aber auch nicht schlecht - wie wäre es denn mal mit Ködernadeln für 15€ pro Stück? Ich hgätte da grad welche über...


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Bei den Windstärken sind nicht die Dreibeine das Problem sondern eher meine Wurftechnik.
Da ist bei mir echt Sense. Schaffe es dann gerade mal in die erste Welle und die sorgt dann dafür dass das Blei vor meinen Füssen liegt.


----------



## Wulli (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin moin,

gibt`s die Dinger auch im Dutzend?

wulli


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

mit sicherheit bekommst du die um dutzend !
aber willst du dich wirklich so hoch verschulden


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ karsten
> also mein dreibein hält sogar bei wind um 8-9. und das ohne probleme.
> finde das auch besser als die erdspeere, da das dreibein wesentlich fester steht
> und somit auch die ruten nicht hin und her wackeln.


Hey "Ferkelatze" 
Das wäre auch ein TATÜTATA wert, meinst nicht auch?
Manchmal is' es doch gar nicht schlecht, wenn die Rute hin und herwackelt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Fürwahr - aber mir hat noch niemand 600 Pi€pen geboten, daß ich ihm ein Ständer sei


Is aber auch schwer ferkelverdächtig)
Mit den Harleys geb ich Dir recht - deswegen fahre ich ne 1100er Cali)
Und 600 Euro für einen Rutenhalter??
Ich möchte die Qualität gar nicht beurteilen, kann ich auch nicht, aber mir stellt  sich da die Frage ob das Teil mit nem Schweizer Offiziersmesser aus dem Vollen geschnitzt wurde??
Irgendwoher muss so ein Preis ja kommen - vielleicht von der Arbeitszeit??


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

NeNe Thomas... Hast Dir mal die Farben angeguckt in denen das Ding lieferbar ist? Einwandfrei ne Militärentwicklung  Das erklärt den Preis, hoffentlich hat's unseren Rüstungsetat nicht zu sehr belastet... 
Quasi der "Eurofighter des Angelsports"


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Ich woltte mich eigentliich nicht so richtig drüber lächerlich machen, aber mir erschliessen sich einfach die 600 Euro nicht, was da also an Mehrwert gegenüber anderen Dreibeinern für 25, 50 oder wegen mir auch 100 Euro drin steckt.


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

@ steffen
so schnell kann das gehen. man macht sich echt keine gedanken was man da schreibt. und dann kommt so einer wie du (streng katholisch erzogen) und macht mich auf diese ferkeleien aufmerksam. oh man an was habe ich da wohl nur gedacht 
ist aber eigentlich ganz witzig wenn man solche sachen mal SO betrachtet.

@ thomas
das dreibein wurde extra von irgendeinem zweirad-architekten designer oder wie sich der nennt entworfen. schätze mal die entwicklungskosten waren nicht ganz billig.
dazu ist das ganze made in germany und alles hangefertigt usw usw....

ach so... war echt klasse mal mit dir ne runde geklönt zu haben #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Bescheid Aalglatze)
Das mit Design und Herstellung Deutschland ist ja alles ok.
Habe ich aber auch den anglerischen Mehrwert gegenüber preiswerteren oder ist das dann eher ein "Designstück"???


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Bescheid Aalglatze)
Das mit Design und Herstellung Deutschland ist ja alles ok.
Habe ich aber auch den anglerischen Mehrwert gegenüber preiswerteren oder ist das dann eher ein "Designstück"???


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

naja sagen wir es mal so. die qualität ist wirklich allererste sahne und die funktionen sind auch super, aber ich denke mehr als 200 euro dürften die nicht nehmen.
das dreibein ist das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe, nur es steht nicht in relation zum preis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Danke, sowas in die Richtung dachte ich auch nach dem angucken, da ich aber nicht der Brandungsspezi bin, hab ich lieber nochmal gefragt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Ich vermute mal ganz stark, daß ein Großteil des Preises an den Designer geht und man den Namen des Herstellers ebenfalls zu einem Großteil mitkauft...


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

so wird es sein steffen !


----------



## MichaelB (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin,





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> aber mir stellt sich da die Frage ob das Teil mit nem Schweizer Offiziersmesser aus dem Vollen geschnitzt wurde??
> Irgendwoher muss so ein Preis ja kommen - vielleicht von der Arbeitszeit??


 Ich denke mal nicht, daß die Arbeitszeit so teuer an dem Teilchen ist, schließlich wirbt man ja ganz groß mit CNC-Fertigung... der Großteil der Kohlen wird an den Designer gehen.
Ein wirklich gutes Dreibein darf m.E. schon mal 150 Tacken kosten - ein perfektes Dreibein muß man sich selbst bauen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xstsxxfxn (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

moin moin an alle,
denke auch mal das der Markt den Preis regeln wird und der offizielle Verkaufspreis das ist was der Händler erzielen möchte minus der Prozente die man selber aushandel kommt dann sicher ein noch immer sehr hoher aber doch akzeptabeler Preis bei raus.
Vielleicht ist ja auch ein Sonderpreis möglich wenn man 10 Dreibeine auf einmal bestellt und dann noch alle mit dem gleichen Design....
Das Dreibein ist wirklich megaklasse und das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe.
Die Herstellungskosten sind so hoch weil jedes Teil einzeln gedreht und angefetigt wird, es ist keine Massenware, aber wenn ich bedenke das ich mittlerweile mein 4 Dreibein besitze komme ich auch fast auf den Preis für das Pro-Tack Dreibein.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*



> Das Dreibein ist wirklich megaklasse und das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe.


Auch mal ne klare Aussage.
Und Du hast sicher recht, wenn man zusammen rechnet was man an Material (nicht nur reibeine, das geht ja von Ruten über Rollen bis hin zu Kleinkram wie Wirbeln) alles ausprobiert und "falsch" gekauft hat, da hätte man viel sparen können, hätteman gleich Qualität gekauft.
Nur fängt man ja das Angeln normalerweise in jungen Jahren an, hat meist da so wenig Geld wie Ahnung vom Angeln/richtigen Gerät.
Bleibt also nicht aus durch harte Erfahrung und viel oft fehlinvestiertes Geld zu lernen.
Aber 600 Teuros ist schon ne Masse Kohle, für mich als Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler sicher zu viel.
Aber es scheint ja zumindest so zu sein, dass das Dingens so gebaut ist, das es auch lange Jahre hält, da relativiert sich der Preis auch schon wieder.
Aber dann eben eher für Brandungs"profis".


----------



## MichaelB (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Moin,





			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Herstellungskosten sind so hoch weil jedes Teil einzeln gedreht und angefetigt wird, es ist keine Massenware,


 Wer´s glaubt... ich will das Teil bestimmt nicht verreißen, doch wenn da mit CNC-Fertigung geworben wird und der Firma auch nur _etwas_ am Überleben liegt, dann werden alle relevanten Teile gleich zu gaaanz vielen angefertigt - Montage und Style individuell kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
Aber wenn´s schee mocht... |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xstsxxfxn (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

moin moin Michael,
da hast DU völlig recht aber die Dreibeine werden wirklich nur nach Auftragseingang und nicht auf Vorrat produziert weil Sie auf Halde zu produzieren ist zu teuer,
Du weiß ja nie welche Farbe und AUsstattung der Käufer wünscht.
Sicher ist es möglich eine Standartausführung in Serie herzustellen
und dann etwas günstiger anzubieten....schauen wir mal was sich da nochtut
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## suurhusen (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Au hahhhh,
das Bein sieht ja geil aus. Aber 600 Euronen dafür blechen???
Ich glaube nicht das ich mir das kaufen würde. 
Ich bleibe bei meinem Hama-Fotostativ.(19,95€)

mfg Suurhusen #h


----------



## Michael Grabow (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Die Rohre und Verbinder erinnern ein bischen an die Konstruktionen aus ALU wie die Photographen es benutzen um ihre Studioblitze und Leuchten aufzuhängen. Die Rohre sind auch teleskopierbar (kann nicht jeder |supergri ). Jedenfalls ganz schön Massiv


----------



## haukep (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Das ist doch wie mit dem Ferrari, wer das Geld hat....Jede Klientel will bedient sein 

Petri,
Hauke


----------



## mb243 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Dreibein für 600 Euro !!!!!!!!*

Holla die Waldfee!!!

600 Euronen für ein Dreibein!!!!!?????
Ich finde, daß auch irgendwo der Spaß aufhört!
Ich hab´ mir meins aus feinsten V4a selbstgebaut. Kostet nicht mehr als 40 Euro!

Aber wer´s braucht!???


----------

